# Weitere Völker aus Warhammer



## Magister Magnus (1. Januar 2008)

Weiterführende Gedanken zu den bisher nach GamesWorkshops Warhammer Tabletob Spiel was Völker und Rassen betrifft. 

Also, ich denke von den 14 bekannten Völkern/Bünden/Gemeinschaften im Warhammeruniversum sind 6 Parteien in War spielbar. 

Aber was ist mit den anderen? Ich weiß das noch einige im Spiel dabeiseinen sollen, aber viel wurde dazu noch nicht gesagt. Hier einige meiner Vermutungen:

Bretonen: Schätze die werden kam zu unterscheiden im Imperium integriert, westlich von Altdorf vermutlich. 

Die Chaos-gruppen Horde/Bestie: Werden bestimmt auch kaum unterschieden und in einem vorhanden sein. 

Skaven: Das große ? für mich. Ein Skaven-Viertel in Altdorf vllt.

Vampire: Werden sicher nicht spielbar, könnten aber vllt. einen kleinen Part ausmachen (Questreihe)

Waldelfen: Kommen eventuell als neutrales nicht spielbares Volk unter.

Echsenmenschen: Glaube mal was darüber gelesen zu haben, nur was??

Gruftkönige: Dürften zu Instanzierten Szenarios werden, oder ÖQ

Ogerkönige: Glaube auch Instanzierte Szenarios oder eine Questreihe

Sollte ich etwas vergessen haben? Was ist eure Meinung dazu, wie fändet ihr das?
Oder glaubt ihr man kann später (durch Erweiterungen) weitere Völker spielen, dafür dürften nur die Waldelfen, Bretonen, oder die Echsenmenschen als entfernte Kandidaten in Frage kommen, alles andere wäre zu abwegig?


----------



## Mordenai (1. Januar 2008)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass mit kommenden Erweiterungen neue Völkerpaarungen implementiert werden.
Da sich viele "Nationen" im Warhammeruniversum stark ähneln, kann man einige davon kategorisch ausschließen. So gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass Bretonen, Waldelfen oder Bestien des Chaos spielbar sein werden, da sie ihren bereits vorhandenen Verwandten zu stark ähneln.
Eine eigenständige Paarung wäre demnach:

*Echsenmenschen vs. Gruftkönige von Khemri*

_Erweckt durch die Unruhen in der alten Welt machten sich die Gruftkönige auf, das Königreich Nehekara zu erweitern. Voller Zorn auf die Lebenden führten die unsterblichen Herrscher ihre Armeen nach Süden, in die Dschungel der Süderlande.
Doch sie rechneten nicht mit dem Widerstand eines uralten Volkes. Seit Äonen bevölkern die Wächter der Welt die Tempelstädte inmitten der Sümpfe und Dschungel und sind nun nicht bereit ihr Erbe kampflos aufzugeben._

Auf oben genannte oder ähnliche Art könnte man diese zwei Völker wunderbar in einen direkten Konflikt führen.
Ebenso bieten beide Völker einzigartige "Kulturen", was nicht nur optisch ein Leckerbissen für WAR wäre.

Aber wie genau eine Erweiterung von WAR aussehen könnte ist reine Spekulation und ich freue mich erstmal auf den Release.

(Hinweis: Es heißt Skaven, nicht Sklaven)


----------



## Bhalin17 (6. März 2008)

nur bedenke das echsenmenschen genauso wie die khemrie feinde von zwerg mensch und elf sind also falls sie kommen denke ich nicht das diese zwei parteien gegen einander stehen werden ich denke sie werden wenn auf seiten des Chaos stehen!


----------



## Baldobin (6. März 2008)

Oder es wird eine dritte Fraktion geben?


----------



## Bhalin17 (9. März 2008)

Das wäre auch eine Option bei DaoC gab es ja auch drei Länder mit ihren eigenen Rassen die gegeneinander in die schlacht zogen!


----------



## Hargorin (18. März 2008)

Bhalin17 schrieb:


> nur bedenke das echsenmenschen genauso wie die khemrie feinde von zwerg mensch und elf sind also falls sie kommen denke ich nicht das diese zwei parteien gegen einander stehen werden ich denke sie werden wenn auf seiten des Chaos stehen!




Kann man das so pauschal sagen! Denn meines Wissenstandes nach verhalten sich die Echsenmenschen doch relativ neutral allen Völkern gegenüber, solange sie in ihrem Reich nicht angegriffen werden! Deswegen find ich zum Beispiel den Konflikt Echsenmenschen und Skaven garnicht so undenkbar, da es diesen in der Warhammergeschichte schonmal vorgekommen ist! Dann müsste man sich aber wieder überlegen ob man die Echsenmenschen wirklich zur Ordnung gehören lassen kann oder ob man eventuell mit ner dritten Fraktion das Problem löst! Wobei die Skaven doch schon sehr gut in die Reihen von Grünhäuten und Chaos packen! Sollte ich komplett falsch liegen was die Echsenmenschen und ihre Vergangenheit angeht so bin ich für jegliche, sachliche Korrektur offen und dankbar!


----------



## PJK (23. März 2008)

Ich könnt mir vorstellen das die Bretonen und Waldelfen eine Partei bilden könnten..oder sich der Ordnung anschließen.
Ein Zweckbündnis wäre das dann ja. Wer die Geschichte von Warhammer bischen kennt weiß, dass die Waldelfen und die Bretonen oft zusammen gegen Skaven und Tiermenschen gekämpft haben, diese könnten wiederum die Gegenpartei bilden oder sich halt der Zerstörung anschließen. We will see


----------



## froost @ka ... (23. März 2008)

Echsenmenschen und khemri denke ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber is lustig schon von einer Erweiterung zureden^^ ich würde mir mehr wünschen das ein super game erstmal released und dann wenn ein Ad-on kommt nicht so eins wie BC und das ganze game zerstört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (23. März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach stehen die Echsenmenschen auf der Seite der Ordnung, da standen sie, wer die Geschichte kennt, ja schon immer. Ihre absolute Abneigung gegen das Chaos, sowie schlechte Erfahrungen und Kriege gegen die Dunkelelfen und Skaven tun ein Übriges.

Die Gruftkönige von Khemri sind auch eher zur Ordnung zu zählen, sie sind zwar untot, aber keinesweges bösartig und verdorben wie die Vampire, die aus ihnen hervorgegangen sind. Desweiteren waren die Khemriten die erste Hochkultur der Menschen, und begünstigte der Alten und somit auch der Echsenmenschen. Die Abneigung der Gruftkönige gegen die Grünhäute und Vampire sind unbestritten, jedoch sind untote wohl schwer als spielbare Rasse umzusetzten.

Die Vampirfürsten sind wohl eindeutig, wenn dann eine weitere Fraktion der Zerstörung, aber wie die Gruftkönige wohl zu schwer umzusetzten, und das gleich gilt wohl auch für die Ogerkönigreiche.

Die Waldelfen unterscheiden sich deutlich von ihren Vettern, den Hoch- und Dunkelelfen. Genauso wie die Bretonen vom Imperium, wogegen die Bretonen wohl sehr schwer umzusetzten seien werden. Beides sind jedoch Anhänger der Ordnung. Die Waldelfen könnten jedoch gegen einen ihrer uralten Feinde, die Bestien und Tiermenschen des Chaos ihren Wald von Athel Loren verteidigen. Das es mehr als einen Chaosgott gibt, wären hier auch noch viele denkbare Optionen bei den Tiermenschen möglich.

Demzufolge wäre wohl wenn dann am Plausibelsten Echsenmenschen(Ordnung) gegen Skaven(Zerstörung) und Waldelfen(Ordnung) gegen Tiermenschen(Zerstörung).


----------



## Leoncore (28. März 2008)

Die Echsenmenschen, waren die ersten Lebewesen die von den Alten erschaffen wurden. Danach kammen erst Elfen, Zwerge usw...

Während Elfen, Zwerge, Menschen etc. mit ihren eigenen Angelegenheiten beschäftigt sind, kümmern die Echsenmenschen sich darum, das in der Welt das Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt wird (jedenfalls versuchen sie dies). Sozusagen sind sie die Bewahrer der Warhammer Welt.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. März 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Die Gruftkönige von Khemri sind auch eher zur Ordnung zu zählen, sie sind zwar untot, aber keinesweges bösartig und verdorben wie die Vampire, die aus ihnen hervorgegangen sind. Desweiteren waren die Khemriten die erste Hochkultur der Menschen, und begünstigte der Alten und somit auch der Echsenmenschen. Die Abneigung der Gruftkönige gegen die Grünhäute und Vampire sind unbestritten, jedoch sind untote wohl schwer als spielbare Rasse umzusetzten.



Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter "bösartig" oder "verdorben" siehst, aber ich denke diese beiden Zitate über die Gruftkönige von Khemri sagen viel aus:

Zitat Nr.1: _"Wie vor Tausenden von Jahren führen die Gruftkönige Krieg gegeneinander und gegen den Rest der Welt; ihre Träume von Eroberung sind nicht im Mindesten beeindruckt von der Tatsache, dass sie tot sind. Denn planten sie nicht, ewig zu leben, und ist dies nicht ihr großartiger Lohn und ihr Schicksal? Wenn die Zeit kommt werden die Gruftkönige erneut herrschen, wie sie es vor so langen Jahren taten."_
_
Zitat Nr.2: "Wiederbelebt von arkaner Magie führen die Gruftkönige von Nehekhara ihre untoten Armeen in den Krieg, um ihre mächtigen Königreiche gegen die Plünderer anderer Völker zu verteidigen und ihr Herrschaftsgebiet noch weiter auszudehnen."_

Hmm...nunja klar sie trinken kein Blut und agieren auch nicht aus dem Dunklen heraus wie die Vampire, aber sie wollen ihr längst zerfallenes Reich wieder zurück erobern und noch "erweitern". Hierzu soll noch angemerkt sein, dass kein Lebender in ihrem Reich mehr existiert und was mit den ganzen Lebewesen passiert denen sie bei der Erweiterung ihres Imperiums begegnen; nunja das ist ja wohl ersichtlich - Kopf ab.

Und wenn das nicht unter die Kategorie "bösartig" fällt, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## ~Warhammer~ (30. März 2008)

Sie tun genau das selbe wie die Imerialen nur halt das sie nicht leben.ich denke wenn das Imerium ne Orkstadt einnimmt wird danach auch keiner mehr leben. Und ausdehnen will ja jeder sein Reich. Khemri kann man nicht wirklich auf die Zerstrungs seite stellen vorallem weil sie mit orks chaos und vamieren verbittert befeindet sind. Mit menschen und zwergen hingegen sind sie nicht verbündet aber auch nicht verfeindet also neutral und ich denke ein volk zu neutralen hinzustecken ist besser als zu den feinden


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (30. März 2008)

~Warhammer~ schrieb:


> Sie tun genau das selbe wie die Imerialen nur halt das sie nicht leben.ich denke wenn das Imerium ne Orkstadt einnimmt wird danach auch keiner mehr leben. Und ausdehnen will ja jeder sein Reich. Khemri kann man nicht wirklich auf die Zerstrungs seite stellen vorallem weil sie mit orks chaos und vamieren verbittert befeindet sind. Mit menschen und zwergen hingegen sind sie nicht verbündet aber auch nicht verfeindet also neutral und ich denke ein volk zu neutralen hinzustecken ist besser als zu den feinden



Du verstehst das Problem nicht. Khemri ist gegen das Leben und wieso sollte ein Lebender sich auf ihre Seite stellen?
Und selbst wenn Khemri nicht solche radikalen Absichten hätte, würde es niemals zu diplomatischen Abkommen zwischen Khemri und dem Imperium, der Zwerge, den Waldelfen, den Hochelfen...etc kommen. Warum? Weil es unheiliges Leben ist und soetwas zu vernichten gilt.
Es ist ja schon unwahrscheinlich, dass Zwerge an der Seite der Hochelfen kämpfen; die Geschichte von Warhammer ist eigentlich viel zu verstrickt und komplex, als dass man die Völker in zwei Schubladen schieben könnte.

Kleiner Nachtrag: 
Ich selbst würde sogar die Vampire nicht so gefährlich ansehen wie die Khemri, da die meisten nur ihre Ruhe wollen und nur töten um ihr ewiges Leben zu erhalten. Einzig die Vampire der Necrarch wollen den ewigen Frieden des Totes in die Welt bringen; ja die Vampirrasse der Blutdrachen würde ich sogar als ehrenhaft ansehen.


----------



## ~Warhammer~ (30. März 2008)

khemri soll gegen das leben sein? wo hast du das her...nirgens steht das khemri die lebenden vernichten wollen einige verbünden sich sogar mit ihnen (mit einigen normaden z..ich finde die tatsache das sie schon mit einigen lebenden solche engen beziehungen haben bringtzumindest einen teil von ihnen auf die seite der ordnung.  abgesehen davon das sie untot sind verhalten sie sich wie lebende. Und Vampiere sind weit gefhrlicher als Khemri es gbe keine untotenim reich nehekharas ohne sie sondern nur menschen. Also ich würde die Vernichter des gewaltigsten Reich der Menschen nicht harmlos nennen. Lies mal die Hintergrund geschichte bevor du sie als die Oberbösen hinstellst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (31. März 2008)

Der Armee von Prinz Tutankhanut, ein Gruftprinz in komplett Goldener Körperrüstung, zum Beispiel folgen auch die noch "lebenden Menschen" von Numas in die Schlacht.

Noch eine Spekulation:
Die Gruftkönige brauchen neue Sklaven und Bewohner für ihr neues/altes Reich, es muss ja so einiges wieder aufgebaut werden, und in den Augen der Gruftkönige ist die Sklaverei ansich wohl nichts böses. Sklaven werden von den Gruftkönigen auch nicht gefoltert, gequält oder zum Spass getötet.



Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn Khemri nicht solche radikalen Absichten hätte, würde es niemals zu diplomatischen Abkommen zwischen Khemri und dem Imperium, der Zwerge, den Waldelfen, den Hochelfen...etc kommen. Warum? Weil es unheiliges Leben ist und soetwas zu vernichten gilt.



Nein Khemri ist durch den großen Zauber des Nagash ein dadurch verfluchtes Land, aber für die Khemriten ist es heiliges Land, für die Khemriten ist das Leben nach dem Tod heilig, genauso wie ihre Todespriester heilig sind. Die ganze Situation wäre natürlich an sich ungewohnt da diese Völker ja eigentlich nur die verderbnisbringenden Untoten der Vampire kennen, und für die Gruftkönige ebenso, die bislang nicht wußten das es andere Reiche mit ebensoreicher Kultur gibt.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. April 2008)

~Warhammer~ schrieb:


> khemri soll gegen das leben sein? wo hast du das her...nirgens steht das khemri die lebenden vernichten wollen einige verbünden sich sogar mit ihnen (mit einigen normaden z..ich finde die tatsache das sie schon mit einigen lebenden solche engen beziehungen haben bringtzumindest einen teil von ihnen auf die seite der ordnung.  abgesehen davon das sie untot sind verhalten sie sich wie lebende. Und Vampiere sind weit gefhrlicher als Khemri es gbe keine untotenim reich nehekharas ohne sie sondern nur menschen. Also ich würde die Vernichter des gewaltigsten Reich der Menschen nicht harmlos nennen. Lies mal die Hintergrund geschichte bevor du sie als die Oberbösen hinstellst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar kenn ich die Hintergrundgeschichte; ich besitze zwar nicht deren Armeebuch, aber als die Khemri ihr Armeebüchlein bekommen haben, war so ziemlich alles vom Hintergrund im White Dwarf zu lesen und im Vampirbuch gibt es auch so einiges über die Geschichte zu lesen.
Naja und woher ich das habe, dass Kehmri gegen das Leben sind? Beschwer dich beim GamesWorkshop, schau dir mal das an, was auf deren Seite zu den Khemri steht - daher stammen ebenfalls meine Zitate, die ich paar Beiträge zuvor hier von mir gegeben habe.
Nun, womit du aber zweifelos Recht hast, ist dass Khemri sich wirklich mit Lebenden verbünden; hab mich extra nocheinmal mit dem Thema befasst. Vorallem nennenswert wäre wohl auch - neben den vielen Gemetzeln und der Zerstörung der Hochkultur Arabias - das Bündnis zwischen dem Gruftkönig Settra und den Dunkelelfen, wie sie zusammen die Stadt Tilea überfielen. Ja, der gleiche Settra, dem sich viele der Gruftkönige angeschlossen haben, und auch genau der selbe Settra der schon einmal das Land, welches später Bretonia heißen soll, plünderte und Gefangene nach Khemri mitnahm und denen (Achtung ich zitiere) "etwas schlimmeres erwartete als der Tod".

Und die sollen neben Hochelfen, Menschen und Zwerge in die Schlacht ziehen?  Lies mal die Hintergrundgeschichte bevor du sie als Gute hinstellst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Dass alle Lebenden im Reich Nehekhara gestorben und als Untote auferstanden sind, ist nicht die Schuld der Vampire; sondern von Nagash und Nagash wiederum war noch nie ein Vampir, er war höchstens früher mal ein machtgeiler König Khemris und später ein mächtiger Nekromant. Die erste Vampirin war Neferata. Die Vampire wurden außerdem später noch aus dem Reich vertrieben und dann endet auch schon ihr Zusammenhang mit dem Reich Nehekhara.


----------



## Mikokami (1. April 2008)

Ja der Settra ist sehr wütend, aber das wäre jeder wenn er nach einer million Jahre Schlaf nicht als gottähnliches Wesen, sondern schon nach ca. eintausendfünfhundert als Untote Mumie aufwacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nagash, ist nicht irgendein Nekromant, sondern DER Nekromant. Die Vampire entstanden dadurch das sie vom Elixier des Nagash kosteten.

Aber was ich sehr schön finde ist dass durch die Diskussion deutlich wird wie vielschichtig Warhammer und die verschiedenen Sichtweisen über die Völker und Rassen sind. Es ist halt sehr viel komplexer als das vielleicht auch EA/Mythic hingestellt hat. Denn wenn man ehrlich sein will, muss man sagen das in Warhammer meistens alle nur für sich selbst kämpfen, und es nur gelegentlich zu Situationen kommt wie "der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund".

Nicht schon genug das Dunkelelfen auf Ulthuan wandeln.. nein auch bald sicher schon Zwerge, und die darf man nicht mal hauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. April 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Nicht schon genug das Dunkelelfen auf Ulthuan wandeln.. nein auch bald sicher schon Zwerge, und die darf man nicht mal hauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde auch lieber als Zwerg gegen die Hochelfen in den Kampf ziehen - es gibt noch genug Grolle aus der Zeit des "Bartkrieges" die getilgt werden müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eagle Wraith (13. April 2008)

Erst mal, entschuldigt, dass ich euch nicht die genauen deutschen Begriffe nennen kann. Ich les' mir das ganze halt lieber auf englisch.

So, bei der Unordnung wollt' ich mal nebenbei sagen, dass im letzten White Dwarf (Ausgabe 340, April 2008) (WD ist das Magazin über die Tabletopgames vom Games Workshop, sehr empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) über eine neue Art, Warhammer zu spielen geschrieben wurde (Legendary Battles, also Legendäre Schlachten mit viiiel Einheiten, ähnlich der Apocalypse-Erweiterung für Warhammer 40,000). Im Artikel zu finden ist eine Liste, mit welchen Völkern sich welches Volk verbünden kann (alleine würde man wohl kaum die Armeen an Modellen zusammekriegen für eine Legendäre Schlacht, darum muss man wohl mit Freunden zusammen verbündete Armeen erstellen. Und mit mehreren macht's doch auch mehr Spass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Nun, um dieses ganze Geplänkel mal zu beenden, werd' ich mal hier schreiben, mit wem sich wer verbünden kann. Chaos nebenbei bemerkt bedeutet alle Arten von Chaos, also verdorbenen Menschen, Bestien und Dämonen. Im Regelwerk sei angemerkt, dass wenn eine Gruppierung nur manchmal verbündet ist, so kämpft man zusammen, aber ist nicht befreundet. Ausserdem kann man nicht mit manchmal verbündeteteten zusammentun, wenn der Gegner bereits solche in seiner Gruppe hat. Auch anzumerken wäre, dass es schon Schlachten zwischen manchmal oder oft verbündeten geben kann, meist jedoch mit einer guten Geschichte dahinter.

Imperium ist oft verbündet mit: Hochelfen, Bretonnien, Zwerge, Oger
Imperium ist manchmal verbündet mit: Gruftkönige, Waldelfen, Echsenmenschen
Imperium ist verfeindet mit: Orks & Goblins, Skaven, Chaos, Vampirfürsten, Dunkelelfen

Orks & Goblins sind oft verbündet mit: Skaven, Chaos, Oger
Orks & Goblins sind manchmal verbündet mit: Vampirfürsten, Dunkelelfen, Echsenmenschen
Orks & Goblins sind verfeindet mit: Imperium, Gruftkönige, Hochelfen, Waldelfen, Bretonnien, Zwerge

Skaven sind oft verbündet mit: Orks & Goblins, Chaos, Oger
Skaven sind manchmal verbündet mit: Gruftkönige, Dunkelelfen, Echsenmenschen
Skaven sind verfeindet mit: Imperium, Vampirfürsten, Hochelfen, Waldelfen, Bretonnien, Zwerge

Chaos ist oft verbündet mit: Orks & Goblins, Oger
Chaos ist manchmal verbündet mit: Gruftkönige, Vampirfürsten, Dunkelelfen, Echsenmenschen
Chaos ist verfeindet mit: Imperium, Hochelfen, Waldelfen, Bretonnien, Zwerge

Gruftkönige sind oft verbündet mit: Oger
Gruftkönige sind manchmal verbündet mit: Imperium, Skaven, Chaos, Dunkelelfen, Zwerge, Echsenmenschen
Gruftkönige sind verfeindet mich: Orks & Goblins, Vampirfürsten, Hochelfen, Waldelfen, Bretonnien

Vampirfürsten sind oft verbündet mit: Oger
Vampirfürsten sind manchmal verbündet mit: Orks & Goblins, Chaos, Dunkelelfen, Echsenmenschen
Vampirfürsten sind verfeindet mit: Imperium, Skaven, Gruftkönige, Hochelfen, Waldelfen, Bretonnien, Zwerge

Dunkelelfen sind oft verbündet mit: Oger
Dunkelelfen sind manchmal verbündet mit: Orks & Goblins, Skaven, Chaos, Vampirfürsten, Echsenmenschen
Dunkelelfen sind verfeindet mit: Imperium, Gruftkönige, Hochelfen, Waldelfen, Bretonnia, Zwerge

Hochelfen sind oft verbündet mit: Imperium, Waldelfen, Bretonnien, Zwerge, Oger
Hochelfen sind manchmal verbündet mit: Zwerge, Echsenmenschen
Hochelfen sind verfeindet mit: Orks & Goblins, Skaven, Chaos, Gruftkönige, Vampirfürsten, Dunkelelfen

Waldelfen sind oft verbündet mit: Hochelfen, Bretonnien, Oger
Waldelfen sind manchmal verbündet mit: Imperium, Gruftkönige, Zwerge, Echsenmenschen
Waldelfen sind verfeindet mit: Orks & Goblins, Skaven, Chaos, Vampirfürsten, Dunkelelfen

Bretonnien ist oft verbündet mit: Imperium, Hpchelfen, Waldelfen, Zwerge, Oger
Bretonnien ist manchmal verbündet mit: Echsenmenschen
Bretonnien ist verfeindet mit: Orks & Goblins, Skaven, Chaos, Gruftkönige, Vampirfürsten, Dunkelelfen

Zwerge sind oft verbündet mit: Imperium, Bretonnien
Zwerge sind manchmal verbündet mit: Gruftkönige, Hochelfen, Waldelfen, Echsenmenschen
Zwerge sind verfeindet mit: Orks & Goblins, Skaven, Chaos, Vampirfürsten, Dunkelelfen

Echsenmenschen sind oft verbündet mit: Oger
Echsenmenschen sind manchmal verbündet mit: Allen ausser Ogern
Echsenmenschen sind verfeindet mit: Niemanden

Oger sind oft verbündet mit: Allen
Oger sind manchmal verbündet mit: Niemandem
Oger sind verfeindet mit: Niemanden

Das wäre dann die Liste. Hoffe damit geholfen zu haben.


----------



## D132 (13. April 2008)

Bhalin17 schrieb:


> nur bedenke das echsenmenschen genauso wie die khemrie feinde von zwerg mensch und elf sind also falls sie kommen denke ich nicht das diese zwei parteien gegen einander stehen werden ich denke sie werden wenn auf seiten des Chaos stehen!


Nana die Echsenmenschen sind Verbündete der Hochelfen da sie gemeinsame Feinde des Chaos sind. Es gab sogar mal auf einem Gamesday ein Display  (ein Riesiger Tisch mit einem Diaroma) von Hexacotel(meine es hieß so) Das war eine Echsenmenschenstadt die von den Skaven angegriffen wurde. Da die Echsenmenschen aber Freunde der Hochelfen sind kamen diese natürlich sofrt um ihre Freunde zu unterschtützen.


----------



## Mikokami (13. April 2008)

Eagle schrieb:


> Chaos ist manchmal verbündet mit: ... , Echsenmenschen
> 
> Skaven sind manchmal verbündet mit: ... , Echsenmenschen
> 
> Echsenmenschen sind manchmal verbündet mit: Allen



Bitte wie, bitte wo, bitte was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß ja der White Dwarf ist nicht mehr so glorreich wie einst, aber das rechtfertigt noch lange nicht solche Ausrutscher. Als Echsenmenschen-Spieler habe ich und würde ich mich auch nie mit dem Chaos verbünden, oder mit den Skaven. Also es gibt wohl keinen Echsenmenschen der nicht sofort einen Skaven oder Chaos-Anhänger erschlagen würde wenn er könnte. Bei den Dunkelelfen bin ich da eher etwas unschlüssig. 

Aber Echsenmenschen zusammen, wenn auch nur "manchmal" mit Skaven oder den Kräften des Chaos? Grober Unfug!


----------



## Eagle Wraith (13. April 2008)

Ich hab' nur mal gesagt, was ich gelesen habe. Ich spiel' ja selber kein Warhammer, sondern Warhammer 40,000 und kann's darum halt nicht beurteilen. Bin also nicht schuldig für solche Fehler. :>


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (13. April 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Bitte wie, bitte wo, bitte was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, man sollte diese Liste nicht wirklich als das Maß aller Dinge nehmen. Die Liste ist einzig und allein als eine kleine Hilfe gedacht (wenn man mal eine größere Schlacht/Kampagne mit mehr als 2 Spielern austragen will), damit man ohne größere Streitereien 2 "Völker-gemischte Teams" aufstellen kann und kein bestimmtes Volk die "Arschkarte" zieht, weil es nicht genügend Verbündete findet.
In den Geschichten von Warhammer wird man niemals lesen, dass Echsenmenschen mit Vampiren paktieren - oder ähnliches.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. April 2008)

Echsenmenschen und Dunkelelfen geht auch nicht, dazu waren die Druchii zu oft in den Tempelstädten zu besuch und haben bei der Abreise ein paar "Geschenke" in Form von Relikten mitgehen lassen ^^

Echsenmenschen sind als solches eher der Zufallsfaktor in Warhammer, sobald irgendwas aus dem Ruder läuft wird es aus dem Weg geschaft solange es nicht dem Chaos hilft.


----------



## Mikokami (14. April 2008)

Eagle schrieb:


> Ich hab' nur mal gesagt, was ich gelesen habe. Ich spiel' ja selber kein Warhammer, sondern Warhammer 40,000 und kann's darum halt nicht beurteilen. Bin also nicht schuldig für solche Fehler. :>



Meine Entrüstung ging ja nicht gegen dich Eagle Wraith, aber da sieht man doch schon leider wieder, wie "offiziell" Augen zugedrückt werden wenn es sein muss, nur um bestimmte Dinge möglich zu machen damit es, in diesem Fall epische Schlachten, spielbar bleiben, und ich denke das ist ein zu einfacher, zu billiger Weg um die Spielspassbalance zwischen der Atmosphäre und der Spielbarkeit von Warhammer zu erreichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (14. April 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Meine Entrüstung ging ja nicht gegen dich Eagle Wraith, aber da sieht man doch schon leider wieder, wie "offiziell" Augen zugedrückt werden wenn es sein muss, nur um bestimmte Dinge möglich zu machen damit es, in diesem Fall epische Schlachten, spielbar bleiben, und ich denke das ist ein zu einfacher, zu billiger Weg um die Spielspassbalance zwischen der Atmosphäre und der Spielbarkeit von Warhammer zu erreichen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe nur, dass sich Mythic es sich da nicht zu leicht macht, wenn neue Völker spielbar werden. Denn es ist schon etwas anderes, ob man eine "storylose" Fun-Schlacht spielt, oder ein mmo*rpg*, das sich auf die Geschichte und den Hintergrund von Warhammer bezieht.


----------



## D132 (14. April 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass sich Mythic es sich da nicht zu leicht macht, wenn neue Völker spielbar werden. Denn es ist schon etwas anderes, ob man eine "storylose" Fun-Schlacht spielt, oder ein mmo*rpg*, das sich auf die Geschichte und den Hintergrund von Warhammer bezieht.


Zu leicht wird ihnen Games Workshop es schon nicht machen davon bin ich fest überzeugt.


----------



## Veantor (27. April 2008)

Zu leicht *hust hust* du stellst da sehr hohe Anforderungen an GW .
Zu gut und böse kann ich nur sagen das es kein gutes Volk in dem Sinne gibt,
alle sind irgendwo böse manche mehr manche weniger.
Das Imperium führt auch untereinander Krieg und hat oft das wegen schon 
arge Probleme bekommen(überraschende feindliche Invasoren).
Die Strigoi und die Carstein Vampierlinie haben teilweise mit Menschen friedlich
zusammen gelebt.
Solche ganzen Beispiele kann man auf fast alle völker übertragen.
Man kann nur einzelne zeitliche Perioden in ein Spiel übertragen und nicht die ganze Geschichte.


----------



## Badumsaen (27. April 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Bitte wie, bitte wo, bitte was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich lese mir gerade einige Armeebücher durch, so auch das der Echsenmenschen. 

Alsoooie Echsenmenschen waren die erste Zivilisation in der Warhammer welt (ich will da immer irgendwie "auf der erde" schreiben^^). Sie waren die begünstigten der Alten, Gott ähnliche Wesen die die Welt nach ihrem willen formten. Erst nach und nach entwickelten sich die Kulturen der Zwerge, Elfen und menschen. Dies war alles gewollt von den Alten, gehörten zu ihrem Plan. Von daher wurden diese anderen Kulturen auch von den Echsenmenschen tolleriert und in ruhe gelassen. Jedoch das Chaos, und alles was aus ihm entsprang, ist nicht teil des plans der Alten und muss von daher von der Erde getilgt werden, um den Plan der Alten fort zuführen. Achja, die Alten sind von dieser Welt verschwunden, für die die es nicht wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, von daher ist es für mich am sinnvollsten (und ich hoffe es auch^^), wenn das nächste Volk auf seiten der Ordnung die Echsenmenschen werden


----------



## D132 (27. April 2008)

Veantor schrieb:


> Zu leicht *hust hust* du stellst da sehr hohe Anforderungen an GW .
> Zu gut und böse kann ich nur sagen das es kein gutes Volk in dem Sinne gibt,
> alle sind irgendwo böse manche mehr manche weniger.
> Das Imperium führt auch untereinander Krieg und hat oft das wegen schon
> ...



Keine sorge mit der Geschichte des Imperiums kenn ich mich aus (Leidenschaftlicher Verfächter des Sigmarglaubens) und( Chaos gehört natürlich auch dazu wenn man das Imperium sammelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und die vampiere haben nicht wirklich friedlich mit dem Imperium zusammelgelebt sonder es schritt für schritt ich nen es mal entsigmatisiert und entimperatorisiert sprich sie haben die Bevölkerung schritt für schritt gegen das restliche Imperium aufgehätzt und somit Sylvania zu einem Neuen Feind des Imperiums gemacht. Und in einigen Zeiten wo es keinen Krieg mit Sylvanien gab bedeutet nicht gleich das zwischen Vampieren und Imperium Friede Freude Eierkuchen herschte sondern die Vampiere ihre Heere sammelten für einen Neuen anlauf das Imperium im untuot zu versklaven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man hat sogar sämtliche Sigmar und Imperator Motive von der Landesflagge entfernen lassen auf befehl der Carsteinfamilie die das Land zu der Zeit gegen das Imperium Hetzte.


----------



## grimmgork (29. April 2008)

Warum sollte eigentlich echsenmenschen gegen khemri sein? Das wohl passendste wäre echsenmenschen vs Skaven, warum?: 
Weil die skaven und echsenmenschen sich seit urzeiten bekriegen, die skaven sich oft an das chaos anschliesst und lustria ein tolles neues gebiet wäre.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. April 2008)

grimmgork schrieb:


> Warum sollte eigentlich echsenmenschen gegen khemri sein? Das wohl passendste wäre echsenmenschen vs Skaven, warum?:
> Weil die skaven und echsenmenschen sich seit urzeiten bekriegen, die skaven sich oft an das chaos anschliesst und lustria ein tolles neues gebiet wäre.



genauso und nicht anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , als Dunkelelf hätt ich sogar auch noch nen Grund nach Lustria zu Marschieren, nur mit aufrecht gehenden Ratten an meiner seite zu kämpfen wäre wohl gewönungsbedürftig


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo erstmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei dem nachführenden Text, handelt es sich um die kranken und morbiden Gedanken des Schreibers und selbiger entschuldigt sich gleichmal sollte er jemandem auf den Schlips tretten damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Gruftkönige von Khemri:

Ich glaube erstmal nicht, dass es dieses Volk als spielbare Charas geben wird da ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen kann wie sie in die ganze Geschichte reinpassen würden die die (ich hasse Dopplungen xd) Macher von WAR um das Spiel herum gesponnen haben. Was ich mir aber gut vorstellen kann, dass sie als NPC´s (sprich als Gegner oder sogar Instanzboss) im Spiel auftauchen könnte. Ja, vielleicht sogar in Verbindung mit einem neu implementierten Landstrich *who knows*

Zum anderen bezweifle ich, dass dieses Volk (sollte es doch passieren das man in den Genuss wandelnder Bandagenträger kommen könnte) auf Seiten der Ordnung streitet. Vor allem weil das Imperium was dagegen hätte, da es sich bei diesem Volke um widernatürlich wandelnde Toten handelt.


@Echsenmenschen:

So sehr ich mir das auch selbst wünschen würde, glaub ich hier auch nicht das dieses Volk Einzug in den Bereich der spielbaren Charaktere erhält. Was ich mir evtl. vorstellen könnte, wäre das man als Hochelf von diesem Volk (sollte es in die Geschichte eingesponnen und die Dschungel von Lustria als Instanz oder vielleicht als Reich eingebaut werden) Questen erhält.


@Eigener Senf:

Ich glaube, dass die Skaven VIELLEICHT eine der ersten neuen Völker (sollte mit dem nächsten Addon überhaupt neue Völker geplant seien) im WAR Universum seien könnten. Die Skaven vor allem, weil sie schon immer die Abwasserkanäle größerer Menschenstädte heimsuchen, die Bringer von Seuchen Leid und Verfall sind (was auch noch geschichtlich gut in das Spiel reinpassen könnte) und weil es schon diverse Konzeptzeichnung von dieser Rasse für WAR gibt. Letzteres Argument ist nicht soooooooo überzeugend, ich weiß aber man darf ja als gebürtiger ehemaliger Skaven-Spieler noch ein wenig hoffen dürfen xD


----------



## Rosengarten (1. Juli 2008)

Nach Aussagen der Entwickler sind weitere Rassen für die kommende Entwicklung eingeplant und nach Möglichkeit werden alle kommen, so würde es sich GW auch wünschen.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Vllt. kommen nicht spielbare völker wie... sagen wir es gibt 2 Armeen aus npc´s die sich immer wieder kleine schlachten und kämpfe liefern und man könnte selber entscheiden" mmh helf ich jetzt den oder denen in der schlacht oder halt ich mich ganz raus.. sowas wie 2 neutrale fraktionen.. es heißt doch WAR is everywhere!!!


----------



## Hisime (31. Juli 2008)

hmm ich als Gruftkönige von Khemri spieler hoffe natürlich das gruftkönige als spielbare rasse rauskommen^^

und vampiere gabs schon vor nagash

ich könnte mir auch denken das es dann so als rasse auf seiten der zerstörung untote gibt wo dann die vampierfürsten (heißen ja jetzt so) und gruftköngige zusammen gefasst sind

und was noch dafür spricht das gruftkönige auf die seite der zerstörung kommt finde ich:

"Blitze werden den Himmel zerreißen, die Flüsse sich in Blut verwandeln und Krieg wird das Land überziehen. Die Legionen lange toter Könige werden sich wieder erheben, auf ewig erobernd, und der Tod wird an ihrer Seite reiten."

- Settra, Der Ewige König Nehekharas

undead for life kann ich da doch nur noch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





naja aber da es keine untoten gibt werde ich mich wohl erst mit nem chaosbarbar zufrieden geben müssen^^


----------



## For-Free (31. Juli 2008)

Hisime schrieb:


> hmm ich als Gruftkönige von Khemri spieler hoffe natürlich das gruftkönige als spielbare rasse rauskommen^^
> 
> und vampiere gabs schon vor nagash



Leider nein, Nagash war der erste große Nekromant. Er belegte die Nehekaner mit dem Fluch des Untoten seins. Er erschafte durch sein wissen auch die ersten Vampire. Bzw. erschafften sich die Vampire selber. Sie enstanden als abegewendete Diener von Nagash, es war eine Hohe Priesterin die ein enormes Wissen von Nagash erlernen konnte und wollte dem Fluch des Lebens entkommen. Leider ging dies schieß und somit entstand der erste Vampir.

Nur nebenbei.


Was Völker angeht, denke ich werden sie schon welche nehmen, die direkt auf die Gute/Böse eite stellbar sind. Echsenmenschen und Oger würden wohl so rausfallen, da diese komplett "neutral" sind.
Ich bin der Meinung mal gelesen zu haben, dass Skaven eines der ersten Addon Völker werden könnten. Würde für ich auch sehr schlüssig sein.


----------



## Hisime (31. Juli 2008)

hmm ein freund von mir spielt vampiere und der meint es gab vampiere schon vorher nur das diese nicht unsterblich waren 

und ich hab das armeebuch von den vampiren gelesen wenn ich mich recht entsinne stand das da auch drin


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. August 2008)

Ich denke mal es ist Schwer die Skaven in so einem Spiel unterzubringen

Ich hab zwar keinerlei TT erfahrung und kenn die Skaven nur aus Warhammer MoC, aber ich denke das wirklich nur die "Liebhaber" diese Rasse spielen werden.

Mal ganz ehrlich ... wer will Ratten spielen, wenn es auf der gleichen seite auch dicke Chosen und was weiss ich gibt ( kenn mich mit Zerstörung net so gut aus  xD )


Außer die Skaven bekommen Trolle als Mounts ^^


----------



## Kappi (3. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich ... wer will Ratten spielen, wenn es auf der gleichen seite auch dicke Chosen und was weiss ich gibt ( kenn mich mit Zerstörung net so gut aus  xD )



ich. sofort. wo muss ich unterschreiben? 

PS: ich spiel sie im Tabletop NICHT aber mal ehrlich ne Ratte spieln is doch toll^^


----------



## Sempai02 (3. August 2008)

Waldelfen wären klasse, da diese für mich die "echten" Elfen sind und keine SM- oder "Früher war alles besser *Heul*"-Elfen.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. August 2008)

Terror, Skaven gehören mit zu dein geilsten Ideen von Warhammer, einfach weil es..... Skaven sind, aufrecht gehende Ratten, die Technologisch eher an der Spitze stehen, nur vergessen sie bei ihren Erfindungen meist die Sicherungen mit einzubauen, sind feige wie eben Ratten ^^, und dazu noch derart Paranoid das 90% aller Pläne der Skaven von den Skaven selbst vereitelt werden, lies dir einfach Gotrek und Felix Band 2 glaub ich durch, dann weist du wieso die Skaven derart viele Fans haben. 

Sie habens einfach drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. August 2008)

Da es grade darauf hinausläuft das ich Zerstörung spielen werde, würde ich es total begrüßen wenn es spielbare Skaven gäbe! Und Chosen, pft - das sind trendwhore Chars für none-Warhammerer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein verdammt, es gab keine Vampire vor Nagash! Er hat sie indirekt erschaffen!

Zum Völkerthema schlechthin, Echsen und Oger sind wie erwähnt ziemlich Neutral - das selbe gilt imo auch für Waldelfen.
Skaven, Tiermenschen wären sehr gut zur Zerstörung einzuordnen.. Vampire und Khemri sind dabei eher ziemlich unabhängig.

Alle Völker drinnen zu haben wär hammer, aber es ist schwer umzusetzen denn es muss ja a.) spielbar sein und b.) von GW akzeptiert werden.
Völker wie Khemri könnt ich mir für Eventinvasionen gut vorstellen, oder ein Event für die Zerstörung: Artefakte von den Echsen klauen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (4. August 2008)

Also, es gibt genügend Anhänger der gehörnten Ratte, wer weiß, wenn man sogar Rattenoger spielen könnte, würden die Skaven überfüllt sein.


----------



## Recc (4. August 2008)

ich würde auch so n skaven spielen ^^ warlock, seuchenmönch oder giftwindkrieger =D aber .. die rasse wäre zu imba ... weil welche andere rasse in war könnte es schon mit  den skaven aufnehmen ... genau keins ...


----------



## Kappi (4. August 2008)

Skaven können nicht von den niederen Völkern besiegt werden!
und wenn doch liegt es an unfähigen untergebenen und miesen Verrätern die einem den Ruhm stehlen wollen..

fragt sich noch was für karrieren die hätten..


----------



## Recc (5. August 2008)

Sturmratte = Tank
Graue Prophet / Warlocktechniker / Giftwindkrieger = Fernkampf
Seuchenmönche / Seuchenpriester = Heiler
Gossenläufer / Schattenläufer / Assassinen = Melee

=)

man könnte auch irgendwie den Meutenbändiger einbauen vll da sind der fantasie keine grenzen gesetzt ^^


mich wüde am meisten der Warlocktechniker reizen ^^ magietechnikus hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ivaeniire (6. August 2008)

Kappi schrieb:


> ich. sofort. wo muss ich unterschreiben?
> 
> PS: ich spiel sie im Tabletop NICHT aber mal ehrlich ne Ratte spieln is doch toll^^




hihi ...
Also ich mag sehr den Eshin Clan ... aber Seuchen-Ratte ist auch witzig ... vielleicht bekommt man ja dann auch sogar einen Rattenoger als Begleiter ... wäre ja fein *fg*

Oder Wühler ...*träum*

also es gibt schon eine vielfalt bei den Ratten, nur musst du hierbei wirklich mit einer reinen Masse auftreten, da selbst ein menschenkrieger eine normale Ratte mit einen Gähnen fast erledigen kann.


----------



## Khorns Dude (6. August 2008)

Wen die Skaven beim Chaos sind müsst ihr aber auch bedenken das man einen gegen part braucht also für die Ordnung? Welche Rasse würde das sein eurer Meinung nach?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Waldelfen wären klasse, da diese für mich die "echten" Elfen sind und keine SM- oder "Früher war alles besser *Heul*"-Elfen.



Waldelfen sind doch keinen Deut besser. Die leben immernoch in ihrem Wäldchen und verstecken sich vor der Außenwelt. Und feige sind se genauso wie die anderen Elfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. August 2008)

Waldelfen sind ja eher neutral und ausserdem wären dann 3* Elfen vertreten, meine Meinung: kein Platz für Versteckerelfen.
Genau das ist das schwierige, neue Rasse fürs Order finden. Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine dritte Fraktion dazu - wer weiss.


----------



## Mikokami (6. August 2008)

Khorns schrieb:
			
		

> Wen die Skaven beim Chaos sind müsst ihr aber auch bedenken das man einen gegen part braucht also für die Ordnung? Welche Rasse würde das sein eurer Meinung nach?





			
				Deathstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Waldelfen sind ja eher neutral und ausserdem wären dann 3* Elfen vertreten, meine Meinung: kein Platz für Versteckerelfen.
> Genau das ist das schwierige, neue Rasse fürs Order finden. Vielleicht kommt ja noch eine dritte Fraktion dazu - wer weiss.



Wieso schwer? Echsenmenschen!

Sie verachten die Skaven, die viel Unheil und Böses verursacht haben und töten sie wo immer sie ihrer habhaft werden können, außerdem sind die Skaven die Lieblingsopfer des Alten und Schlangengottes Sotek.

Sie mögen keine Dunkelelfen, weil die ein paar mal zu oft ihre geheiligten Tempel geplündert haben.

Sie mögen das Chaos nicht Sie hassen, verabscheuen das Chaos, weil es ihre Bestimmung ist das Chaos zu vernichten, da dass Chaos der Feind der Alten war/ist und sie weiterhin die Aufgabe haben die Warhammer Welt zu bewahren.

Sie mögen die Orks nicht, weil die Orks eine Plage sind, und nicht in den Plan der Alten passten und daher vernichtet werden müssen, was allerdings recht schwer ist und bis jetzt noch nicht geglückt ist.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. August 2008)

Was Mikokami spricht lässt die warheit mitschwingen, es wird halt blos ein problem geben

Wie erkläre ich Karl Franz das die riesengroße Echse mit dem Obsidanschwert in der Hand, die gerade in den Thronsaal kommt einem freundlich gesonnen ist.

Und ja ich weis das die anderen Völker der Zerstorung in der Chaoshauptstadt nicht minder komisch sind aber die Echens auf Seiten der Ordnung sind dann doch was besonderes.


----------



## Mikokami (7. August 2008)

Nun ja.. unter dem Willen der Slann die sich dann mit den anderen Ordnungsvölkern verbünden würden sind die Echsenmenschen überhaupt keine Gefahr für irgendwenn, und bestimmt nicht ungewöhnlicher als Oger oder Riesen die als Söldner ab und zu durch die Städte trampeln, und was die Skinks betrifft, die haben sicher mehr Angst vor den Menschen als andersherum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (8. August 2008)

Bei den Echsenmenschen is das schon schwerer mit den klassen ... hmmm

Tempelwachen  / Sauruskrieger als tank oder melee dd
Camäleonskinks als fernkämpfer mit blasrohr

aber healer ... slann wäre ein wenigheftig -.-


----------



## HGVermillion (8. August 2008)

Die bekommen dann halt keine Healer, das sind Echsen, abgeschlagene Körperteile wachsen nach, also werden deren Regenerationswerte im Kampf fast so hoch sein wie der von einem Healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Recc (8. August 2008)

ach und skaven sind dann unbesiegbar (was sie sind!!)?? nene so geht das nicht

man könnte skaven gegen ordnung+zerstörung machen und trozdem würden die skaven gewinnen


----------



## HGVermillion (8. August 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> ach und skaven sind dann unbesiegbar (was sie sind!!)?? nene so geht das nicht
> 
> man könnte skaven gegen ordnung+zerstörung machen und trozdem würden die skaven gewinnen



klar, Skaven könne nicht mal ihre eigenen Geräte und untergebenen bedienen ohne das die ihnen um die Ohren fliegen, aber dann sollen sie fähig sein Ordnung+ Zerstörung zu besiegen?

Klaaar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (8. August 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> aber healer ... slann wäre ein wenigheftig -.-



Gibt doch noch Skinkschamanen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (10. August 2008)

ah stimmt oder propheten ^^ damit sie sich besser von gobbo schami abheben =)


----------



## Nulpin (2. September 2008)

Für die Ordung kämen ja auch noch Bretonen in Frage wobei die Klassen auswahl bei denen sehr schwer ist...
Aber so ein Prunkvoller Gralsritter der mim Mount alles Platt walzt...


----------



## Zolthai (3. September 2008)

Ich bin für Kisleviten,
immerhin gibt es schon Praag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja es gibt ja auch noch Halblinge und Köche braucht man auch im Krieg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt auch noch die fechtenden Leute aus Estalia -Menschen (welches an Spanien erinnert)
und 
die Söldner aus Tilea - Menschen (Italien)

aber alle diese haben kaum richtige Feinde wie das Imperium.

Was eigentlich wirklich ein wichtiges Volk ist sind die Tiermenschen, finde ich da sie
ja als Gefahr in den Wäldern des Imperiums lauern.

Es wären aber schon alleine mit dem vorhandenen noch Zig Karrieren möglich:

Imperium:
Musketen und Armbrust schützen.
Technici (pl. Technicus)
Hellebardiere
Bidenhändereinheiten
X Ritterorden (Phanterritter, Ritter des Weißen Wolfes etc.)
Shallya Priesterinnen - Heilung

Quelle: Warhammer Fantasy RPG


----------



## warmaster485 (3. September 2008)

Ich wär auch für Echsenmenschen (Ornung) und Skaven (zerstörung)
und dann so als weiterführenden Kontinent Lustria  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (5. September 2008)

hab gesehn das einige von euch üder die (evtl.) rolle der gruftkönige von khemri diskutiert haben
da ich selber warhammer tabletob spiele kann ich mit absoluter sicherheit sagen das die NICHT auf seiten der ordnung wenn überaupt auf der der zerstörung spielen werden ( wie gesagt...WENN)
das ding ist nämlich das in khemri laut warhammer hintergrund der ursprung der vampire und untoten liegt da dort der necromant nagash( bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob er so heisst) praktscih den schlüssel zum ewigen leben entdeckt hat( wobei ``leben`` in diesem fall ein denbahrer begriff ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
später gabs einige kriege rund um die (zurzeit noch lebenden) könige und priester um, in und rum khemri die sich alle mehr oder weniger um nagash und seine machenschafften mit dem tod zu tun hatten
ansonnsten denk ich mal das rassen wie echsenmenschen pasable questgeber für die seiten der ordnung abgeben könnten und für zerstörung kämmen als spielbare rasse skaven oder tiermenschen in frage
(falls irgentwas oder sogar alles hiervon irgentwo anders steht sry)




PS:ne frage mal an all die leute die auch das tabletob spiel spielen
     weis jemand von euch vielleicht wie die ganze sache mit dem verschwinden von van carsteins ring ablief?
     würd mich mal interessieren spiel nämlich ne armee der vampirfürsten


----------



## Spoocky (6. September 2008)

Rasse Bretonen

könnte als Rasse geben wobei sie bei offenen Feldschlachten richtig gut werden könnten, wenn sie vom Pferd aus kämfen würden. 
Mit dem Addon wäre das sogar denkbar das Spiel braucht ja auch neue Spielinhalte. 
Stelle mir das schon Episch vor, wenn 50 Ritter mit wehenden Fahnen auf mich zu reiten und ihre Lanzen senken.

Auf dem offenen Feld machen sie viel Schaden, aber dann beim Stadtangriff ohne Pferd eher weniger, weil sie ja zu Pferd kämpfen gewöhnt sind.

Das würde sie auch wieder von der Rasse Imperium sehr stark unterscheiden. 

Die Ritter könnten dann auch mit ihrer Questreihe entscheiden ob sie Tank oder DD werden. 
Erst als Ritter eine bestimmte Stufe erreichen, dann zum Questritter werden und die Gralsquest annehmen und als
Gralsritter zurückkehren mir ihren neunen Erkenntnissen. 
Der Gral lehrt ja viele was anderes. 

Ritter = Tank oder DD Nah
Bogenschütze = Fern DD
Magier = Heiler


Echsenmenschen

Sauruskrieger = Tank
Tempelwache/Kroxigor =  DD Nah
Skinkbogen/skinkspeer/Camelion=DD Fern
Schamane = Heiler ..

Sauruskrieger haben denke ich die härteste Rüstung im Tabletop da sie ja die dicke Schuppenhaut haben und noch eine leichte Rüstung überziehen können. Das könnte sich auch ins Spiel übertragen.
Sie dürfen halt maximal Leder anziehen dafür bekommen sie eine immer dickere Haut/ Schuppen für ihre Levelaufstiege.

Lustria könnte auch voll Wasser und kleinere Inseln sein wo die Echsen gut hindurch kommen können und somit einen kleinen Geländevorteil haben. 

Mein Problem ist nur, würde sogerne einen Menschen spielen der sich in die Sümpfe nach Lustria aufmacht um die sagenumwobenden Schätze der Echsen zu bergen. Deswegen würde ich noch eine dritte Fraktion reinbringen. 
Warhammer ist schon wie oben erwähnt nicht gut und Böse.

Zwerge können den groll gegen die Hochelfen nicht verbergen. Obwohl wer hat den die Phönixkrone den Hochelfen gestohlen? Na lieber Zwerg....
Menschen, Dunkelelfen und Vampire plündern die Sümpfe von Lustria 
Chaos bekämmpft sich selbst weil die Götter sich wieder nicht einig sind.
Die Waldelfen töten jeden der ihren Wald betritt
um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen. 

Denke auch Oger kann man schon ins Spiel bringen. 
Beipiel der Todesritter bei wow er fängt mit 55 an. 
So ein Oger der groß und böse, ähhh gefräßig ist fängt mit Stufe 1 an wobei diese der Stufe 30 entspricht und kann somit nur Level 10 werden. Ein Mensch der Level 40 ist und quasie ein Held in den Tabletopregeln ist, kann einen normalen Oger besiegen. 

Vieleicht sind ja ein paar Anregungen gut und werden eingebaut das würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## Katzendruide (9. September 2008)

Könnte mir gut vorstellen das Tiermenschen und Britonen im ersten Addon es als unterklasse so zusagen geben wird bei Imperium dann Lanzenträger  und Tiermenschen bei Chaos kenn mich nicht gut mit der Story aus deswegen weiss ich jetzt nicht soviel aber Waldelfen könnten dann von Hochelfen und Oger von Orks sein kannmir schon denken das es von der Story her nicht passt aber man kann ja sagen sie mussten ein Bündnis eingehen <3 Zwerg und Dunkelelfen hmm.....weiss nicht vielleicht Dunkelfen -> Vampire und Zwerge da habe ich echt keine Ahnung.


----------



## ShRoUd (15. September 2008)

Bretonen, also Gralsritter z.B. benutzen keine Fernkampfwaffen da sie es mit ihrem Kodex nicht vereinbaren können. Bei denen gibt es nur Mann gegen Mann.

Was die Gruftkönige angeht....in meinen Augen sind das die NECRONS aus Warhammer 40k.

Wie ihre Geschichte schon sagt wollen sie die ganze Welt unter ihre Herrschaft bringen um ihr Imperium zu erweitern. Meine das so mal im Kodex gelesen zu haben.

Sie töten ja auch alles und jeden der ihre Ruhe stört. Ob Menschen oder Orcs und und und. 

Hass haben sie wohl besonders gegen Vampire.Müßte jetzt den Kodex raussuchen um da mehr drüber schreiben zu können.

MfG


----------



## Mikokami (17. September 2008)

Bretonen, Vampire, Gruftkönige und Oger eignen sich als Spielercharakter leider nicht oder nur bedingt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bretonische Ritter reiten nur in die Schlacht. Obwohl das von allen Möglichkeiten hier am ehsten realisierbar wäre. Ritter des Königs = Tank / Questritter = NahkampfDD / Maid der Herrin = Heiler

Vampire und Gruftkönige sind leider als Charaktere in Warhammer viel zu stark, so das es sehr unbalanciert wäre sie als Spielercharakter einzuführen, und untote Diener sind leider viel zu gehirnlos um als Spielercharakter herzuhalten.

Oger sind leider auch viel zu stark, und würden die Spielbalance stark gefährden wenn man sie spielen könnte.

Meine Ausführungen basieren alle auf den Armeebüchern und der Geschichte in und um Warhammer, deren nahezu Einhaltung ja fast zur Bedingung für die Lizenz bei Mythic ist. Natürlich ist nicht unmöglich aber entweder macht es Storytechnisch oder Spieltechnisch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Funzellus (24. September 2008)

Hallo 

eine Rasse über die ich mich freuen würde ist noch nicht genannt wurde ist der Halbling.
Halblinge leben im Imperium und haben dort ein eigenes Lehen und stellen sogar einen der Wahlmänner für den Imperator.
Sie sind für ihre Kochkunst berühmt und haben eine sehr bekannte Blood Bowl Mannschaft.

Ich würde die Klasse Meisterkoch vorschlagen der dann mit dem berühmten Halblingssuppenkatapult auf die Feinde schießt.

MFG
Funzellus der Magier


----------



## Stancer (24. September 2008)

Ich denke wenn es beim Addon 2 neue Völker gibt werden es sehr wahrscheinlich Echsenmenschen und Skaven werden.

Beide hassen sich und bringen die nötigen Klassen mit

Echsenmenschen wurden ja bereits gesagt.

Skaven :

Tank : Sturmratte
Melee DD : Assasine
Fern DD : Seuchenratte
Heiler : Grauer Prophet

Wobei Grauer Prophet evtl. etwas zu stark wäre. ...
Ansonsten passen die Klassen aber wunderbar ins Spiel !


----------



## Sethek (1. Oktober 2008)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> weis jemand von euch vielleicht wie die ganze sache mit dem verschwinden von van carsteins ring ablief?
> würd mich mal interessieren spiel nämlich ne armee der vampirfürsten



Träger des Rings war natürlich niemand anderer als der berüchtigte Vlad von Carstein, Herr von Sylvania. Erstmalig tauchte der Ring während Vlads großem Krieg gegen das Imperium auf

Tja, da gibts 2 Versionen. Die offizielle Imperiumsdoktrin besagt, daß der Ring "verlorenging", nachdem sich der tödlich verwundete Großtheogonist mit Vlad von den Zinnen Altdorfs in den Burggraben warf, wo beide von den angespitzten Pfählen aufgespießt wurden - das heilige Blut des Großtheogonisten soll Vlads Regeneration verhindert haben.

Die andere Variante - natürlich Häresie übelster Sorte - bezieht sich aus der Tatsache, daß der größte Dieb aller Zeiten, Felix Mann, kurz vor Beginn des ersten Vampirkriegs in Altdorf gefasst und inhaftiert wurde - und drei Tage vor Vlads letztem Sturm auf Altdorf mysteriöserweise aus dem Kerker verschwand. Verblendete Verschwörungstheoretiker behaupten, Mann hätte einen mysteriösen Schlafanfall der Wachen vor Vlads Zelt (Mit dem Mannfred von Carstein natürlich nichts zu tun hatte) ausgenutzt um den Ring von Vlads Finger zu stibitzen, während dieser eine Vampirmetabolismusbedingte Auszeit nehmen musste.

Welche Variante richtig ist? Nun, das überlassen wir natürlich dem Leser, wobei wir nicht für mitternächtliche Besuche von freundlichen Herren mit spitzen Hüten und Pistolen haften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mit Mann passiert ist? Der wollte sich mit Ring und einem der Bücher des Nagash absetzen - wurde aber nach eigenen Worten von einer "schattenhaften Gestalt" überfallen, die ihm beide Hände abschlug und Buch und Ring mitnahm. Zumindest ist gesichert, daß Mann im Tempel der Shalya gesundgepflegt wurde und nach dem Vampirkrieg von der Sigmarkirche großzügig bezahlt wurde - nur recht und billig, denn ohne Hände hat mans schwer als Dieb.

Mannfred von Carstein behauptet übrigens in seinem Buch über die wahre Geschichte von Vlad von Carstein, er wisse ganz genau, wo der Ring sich befinde und wer ihn damals an sich gebracht habe - aber Vielschreiber Mannfred behauptet so einiges, unter anderem, daß er gern gesehener Gast bei Neferata in der Silberspitze sei - und da lässt man keine anderen Vampire rein, und Männer schonmal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, der Warhammerhintergrund...


Zu den "plausiblen" Rassen in Bezug auf zugehörigkeit zu bestehenden Fraktionen und EInteilbarkeit in 4 "Archetypen" siehe meine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ichs ein wenig ausarbeite:

Echsenmenschen:

 - Tank: Kroxigor (fast zu kräftig dem Hintergrund nach und ein wenig dämlich, also u.U. auch Tempelgarde)
 - Meelee-DPS: Sauruskrieger
 - Fern-DPS: Chamäleonskink
 - Magie: Skinkschamane

Nein, keine Slann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skaven:

 - Tank: Sturmratte
 - Fernkampf-DD: Warlocktechniker
 - Meelee-DD: Seuchenmönch
 - Magie: grauer Prophet

Haben fertig.
Eine kleine Korrektur zu einem vorherigen post vielleicht noch: Neferata hat kein "Elixier des Nagash" getrunken, um zum ersten Vampir zu werden. Vielmehr hat sie mit ihrem "Mentor" Wsoran (dem treuesten Anhänger Nagashs und Stammvater der Necrarch) Nagashs Forschungen vorangetrieben und das Elixier selbst entwickelt - weil beide, Neferata und Wsoran, den Preis kannten, den Nagash für die Unsterblichkeit zahlen musste: Ein verfallender Körper. Ironischerweise hat Wsoran damit so keinen rechten Erfolg, wenn man sich die Optik seiner Kinder anschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forticia (3. Oktober 2008)

PJK schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir vorstellen das die Bretonen und Waldelfen eine Partei bilden könnten..oder sich der Ordnung anschließen.
> Ein Zweckbündnis wäre das dann ja. Wer die Geschichte von Warhammer bischen kennt weiß, dass die Waldelfen und die Bretonen oft zusammen gegen Skaven und Tiermenschen gekämpft haben, diese könnten wiederum die Gegenpartei bilden oder sich halt der Zerstörung anschließen. We will see




Gerade weil tiermenschen bei der Zerstörung im Lohn stehen ist es auszuschließen das sich Brettonen und Waldelfen ebenfalls der Zerstörung anschließen werden . Wenn überhaupt dann wäre (wenn auch schwer erklärbar ) eine Allianz mit der Ordnung denkbar .


----------



## Siccaria (7. Oktober 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es ist Schwer die Skaven in so einem Spiel unterzubringen
> 
> Ich hab zwar keinerlei TT erfahrung und kenn die Skaven nur aus Warhammer MoC, aber ich denke das wirklich nur die "Liebhaber" diese Rasse spielen werden.
> 
> ...


Also ich würde sofort auf Skaven umsteigen, selbst wenn die gar keine Mounts bekommen und zu Pfote gehen müssten. Das wär auch so ziemlich die einzige Rasse die mich von der Ordnungsseite weglocken könnte (und mal ganz ehrlich - die gehören zur Zerstörung). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um nochmal auf die Details einzugehen bei dieser Rasse:
Tank: Sturmratte (ich glaub da sind alle einig)

MeleeDD: Seuchenmönch/Assasine (wurden bei vorgeschlagen bereits... ich könnte mir vorstellen das man sich Designtechnisch eher für den Assasinen entscheidet, Stealthklassen sind bei Spielern dann doch oft beliebter. Beide Möglichkeiten haben aber etwas für sich. Ebenso könnte ich mir als eigenen Vorschlag noch einen Master Moulder (wie heissen die auf Deutsch? hab nur die engl. Versionen der Armybooks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) vorstellen, welcher dann in etwa die Rolle des Weissen Löwen von den Elfen erfüllt)

Fernkampf DD: Warlocktechniker/Seuchenmönch (Da vermute ich auch das der Warlocktechniker den Zuschlag bekommen würde... weil es mehr Möglichkeiten gibt wie dieser im Spiel auf Distanz Fähigkeiten einbringen könnte. Leider wirds wohl keinen Jezzailschützen geben da die Dinger im Tabletop ja immer von 2 Skaven getragen werden... was schade ist, mir haben die Rattenscharfschützen immer gut gefallen.) 

Heilung: Grauer Prophet (da hatte schon jemand dazu geschrieben das die eigentlich zu mächtig wären... das mag stimmen, allerdings ists nicht so schwer vorstellbar einen jungen Propheten zu spielen der eben noch nicht so stark ist. In der Kanalisation von Altdorf gibts auch einen Propheten der als Ziel sogar lächerlich schwach ist... halte ich also für Möglich) 

Belagerungswaffen: Jeezail (Direktfeuer) Warpblitzkanone (indirektes Feuer) und eben die übliche Ramme

Reittier: Tja, da wirds schwer, Skaven nutzen eigentlich keine Reittiere. Witzige einfälle wären sie entweder auf irgendwelche Mutationen die der Züchterclan hergestellt hat reiten zu lassen oder (mal was ganz anderes) die Möglichkeit zu geben sie ab Level 20 Tunnel graben zu lässen. Das sähe dann an der Oberfläche etwa aus wie ein sich schnell bewegender Maulwurfshügel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Flugpunkt: auch hier denke ich das Tunnel der Ersatz für die Flugrouten der anderen Völker sein müssten.

Egal, ist früh am Morgen und ich hab nur mal die Gedanken zu meiner Lieblingsrasse einbringen wollen. Wäre wirklich toll wenn die integriert würden in WAR... aber ich glaub die chancen stehen gut das sie in der vorderen Auswahl sind wenn mal neue Völker dazukommen sollten.


----------



## Sethek (7. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Ebenso könnte ich mir als eigenen Vorschlag noch einen Master Moulder (wie heissen die auf Deutsch? hab nur die engl. Versionen der Armybooks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also der Clan heisst Züchterklan - nehme an, das wird dann ein Meisterzüchter sein. Ich bin leider auch so ein anglophiler Typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Heilung: Grauer Prophet (da hatte schon jemand dazu geschrieben das die eigentlich zu mächtig wären... das mag stimmen, allerdings ists nicht so schwer vorstellbar einen jungen Propheten zu spielen der eben noch nicht so stark ist. In der Kanalisation von Altdorf gibts auch einen Propheten der als Ziel sogar lächerlich schwach ist... halte ich also für Möglich)



Ohnehin wird bisweilen der Hintergrund stark verändert, damits in ein MMO passt - bestes Beispiel: Der *Erz*magier von Hoeth. Der ist eigentlich noch ein Stück über dem grauen Propheten anzusiedeln und auch keinesfalls ein reiner Heiler eher ein "Winkewinke, Kontinent versinke"-caster.



> Reittier: Tja, da wirds schwer, Skaven nutzen eigentlich keine Reittiere. Witzige einfälle wären sie entweder auf irgendwelche Mutationen die der Züchterclan hergestellt hat reiten zu lassen oder (mal was ganz anderes) die Möglichkeit zu geben sie ab Level 20 Tunnel graben zu lässen. Das sähe dann an der Oberfläche etwa aus wie ein sich schnell bewegender Maulwurfshügel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit dem Tunnelbau ist eine nette Idee...alternativ könnte man die Ratten einfach mit einer "schnell-Laufen-Haltung" ausstatten, so tapfer sind sie ja nun auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

